# COVID support package—Northern Territory



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Media release by the federal Treasurer:





__





Lockdown support package for Territory businesses | Treasury Ministers







ministers.treasury.gov.au






19 August 2021

*Lockdown support package for Territory businesses*

The Federal Government and the Territory Labor Government have today announced a new $12.5 million package for Territory businesses impacted by COVID-19 restrictions.

Following the Commonwealth declaring Greater Darwin and Katherine as hotspots, additional financial support will be available to businesses and organisations who are reliant on interstate and international visitation.

A $9 million Visitation Reliant Support Program will be available for tourism and hospitality businesses reliant on international and interstate visitation.

Under the co-funded scheme, employing businesses will receive a $3,000 payment, while sole traders will receive a $1,000 payment.

Eligible businesses must have an annual turnover of less than $10 million, and will need to demonstrate a 30 per cent decrease in turnover as a result of the lockdown – particularly relating to visitation.

A $1.3 million Tourism Survival Fund will be available for touring, professional conference organisers, exhibition build companies and eligible attractions, providing highly targeted support to those operators most impacted by the lack of international visitors and who have not benefitted from tourism vouchers.

Under the co-funded scheme, businesses will be able to access payments between $5,000 and $30,000 depending on their annual turnover which must be less than $10 million. Eligible businesses must be able to demonstrate a 30 per cent decrease in turnover, compared to the same period in 2019, as a result of the lockdown.

These funding packages follow the re-opening of the Territory Labor Government’s Territory Small Business Lockdown Payment, which have been extended for a second week to businesses with venues which must remain closed until restrictions lift.

Together the total package of support is more than $12.5 million and will be split on a 50/50 basis.

The Treasurer Josh Frydenberg the Morrison and NT governments were working together to ensure businesses are supported coming out of the most recent lockdown.

“Since the start of the pandemic the Morrison Government has delivered more than $1.2 billion to households and businesses in the Territory, the Treasurer said.

“We know small businesses have been doing it tough throughout the pandemic and this new package will give them the support they need to recover from the most recent lockdown.”

“Federal Government support has never been set and forget and we will continue to work with the NT government to support businesses through the pandemic.”

The Chief Minister Michael Gunner said the joint business support package will help business bounce back from the lockdown.

“We know these lockdowns hurt - but they are necessary to control the virus and to keep Territorians safe,” the Chief Minister said.

“Because we locked down so hard and so fast, we were able to open up again so quickly and get back to business.”

“This support package will help business owners get back on their feet, which will help keep our economy ticking over.”

“We thank the Commonwealth for backing the comeback capital, and for backing Territory business and tourism.”

For more information, and for businesses to apply for the new package, please visit the Jobs First Plan website.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Disaster payment: COVID-19 Disaster Payment - Northern Territory - Services Australia

You can claim either the disaster payment or a Northern Territory payment for the same period but not both.

Both kinds of payment are tax free.


----------

